# De Luca wins another Giro stage!



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

The guy rocked today, breaking away from an exhausted pack on a climb after 6 hours in the saddle, finishing well ahead of the chase group. His second stage win.

On a black De Rosa, natch. Anybody know what "model" it is? A King 3? 

Oh, here it is. Thanks guys!.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

That is *King 3 RS*...whatever that RS means


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for spoiling that for me :mad2:


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*I want one.*



RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Thanks for spoiling that for me :mad2:


I could ride that bike like a kid. Like--Danilo Di Luca!! :biggrin5:


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Is Di Luca a midget? I've got a BMX cruiser bigger than that bike.

You'd think all those growth hormones would have made him taller.

Still, it's nice to see the De Rosa hearts back in the peleton.

Grumps


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Is Di Luca a midget? I've got a BMX cruiser bigger than that bike.
> 
> You'd think all those growth hormones would have made him taller.
> 
> ...


DiLuca is 5' 6" and 135 lbs.(cyclingnews.com) A lightweight, good climber on that gossamer DeRosa. :thumbsup:


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Is Di Luca a midget? I've got a BMX cruiser bigger than that bike.
> 
> You'd think all those growth hormones would have made him taller.
> 
> ...


Only few riders in peleton are not midgets


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

smokva said:


> Only few riders in peleton are not midgets


Actually some are quite big, when I went to the start of the Tour of Britain in 2007 I was quite surprised how tall they were. I'm 5ft 11", not a giant but not a midget either, most were taller than me, apart from one or two including Mark Cavendish and Roger Hammond who were shorter than I...


----------

